# Spreadsheet for calcualtion Stableford points



## Dave1980 (Jun 5, 2014)

Has anyone managed to create a spreadsheet that will calculate your stableford points. 

I'm looking for something where you can add SI, Par, Handicap and score and it will provide a result.

We have a large number of us going anyway later in the year and just to speed things up I thought this would be easier!

Thanks
Dave


----------



## TheClaw (Jun 5, 2014)

Each person uses their heid?


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 5, 2014)

Try here:

www.junipergreen.net .


----------



## Dave1980 (Jun 5, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Try here:

www.junipergreen.net .
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Foxholer, that looks perfect!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 5, 2014)

I use one - mahoosive formula but it works! PM me your email if you want a copy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 5, 2014)

I use scoresaver 2 to record my scores (and stats) although it isn't that necessary. Works out my points based on stableford and CSS you put in and then gives you the function to allow handicap changes to be made. Free to download and surely a lot less hassle


----------



## Domino66 (Apr 4, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Try here:

www.junipergreen.net .
		
Click to expand...

I’ve been using this spreadsheet for a while now but it says I can’t upload and no longer have permission to edit the file? How do I get round this


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 5, 2021)

Domino66 said:



			I’ve been using this spreadsheet for a while now but it says I can’t upload and no longer have permission to edit the file? How do I get round this
		
Click to expand...

Try making your own copy by saving it (or the one you have been using) to another name on your own PC.


----------



## Domino66 (Apr 5, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Try making your own copy by saving it (or the one you have been using) to another name on your own PC.
		
Click to expand...

I use it on my iPad and have saved a copy to another file on my iPad but still says pending have a look at the attachment


----------



## Domino66 (Apr 5, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Try making your own copy by saving it (or the one you have been using) to another name on your own PC.
		
Click to expand...

It’s always saying “upload pending” don’t know how to get round this


----------

